# Tomcat / Eclipse oder Web.xml Problem



## Guest (27. Feb 2007)

Servus,

habe folgendes Problem. Arbeite mit Eclipse und Tomcat. 

Also ein gewöhnliches Hello World Servlet funktioniert. Allerdings ein Servlet das einfach eine Datenbanktabelle ausgibt will nicht funktionieren. Das komische ist dass es schon mal funktioniert hat, ich aber Windows neu installiert habe und es nun leider nicht mehr will.

Da das HelloWorld Servlet klappt, kann es ja nicht an den Eclipse oder Tomcat Einstellungen liegen. Folglich liegt es wohl eher an der web.xml denke ich mal.


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1" ?>
 <!DOCTYPE web-app PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems,
 Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.2//EN"
 "http://java.sun.com/j2ee/dtds/web-app_2_2.dtd">
 <web-app>
 <servlet>
 <servlet-name>Login</servlet-name>
 <servlet-class>Login</servlet-class>
 </servlet>
 <servlet-mapping>
 <servlet-name>Login</servlet-name>
 <url-pattern>/login</url-pattern>
 </servlet-mapping>
 </web-app>
```

Die Meldung die erscheint ist 

HTTP Status 404 - /Shop/login

type Status report

message /Shop/login

description The requested resource (/Shop/login) is not available.
Apache Tomcat/5.5.16

Wer kann mir helfen? 

Bitte 

Gruß


----------



## HaBaLeS (28. Feb 2007)

Schau mal in die caltalina.out und localhost.log in dem "tomact/logs " Verzeichniss, dort bekommst du die Exception die dazu führt, das sein Servlet nicht hochfährt.  Wenn du Windoof neu installiert hast funktioniert die DB noach auf die du zugreifen willst ?


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2007)

Hi,

also erst mal danke für deine Antwort.
Die localhost datei ist leer und die catalina sagt folgendes:

26.02.2007 10:34:07 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener lifecycleEvent
INFO: The Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: E:\Tomcat 5.5\bin;.;N:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;N:\WINDOWS\system32;N:\WINDOWS;N:\WINDOWS\system32;N:\WINDOWS;N:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;N:\Programme\QuickTime\QTSystem\;E:\MySql\bin;N:\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin
26.02.2007 10:34:08 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
26.02.2007 10:34:08 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 844 ms
26.02.2007 10:34:08 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
26.02.2007 10:34:08 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/5.5.16
26.02.2007 10:34:08 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHost start
INFO: XML validation disabled
26.02.2007 10:34:08 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
26.02.2007 10:34:09 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
26.02.2007 10:34:09 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/15  config=null
26.02.2007 10:34:09 org.apache.catalina.storeconfig.StoreLoader load
INFO: Find registry server-registry.xml at classpath resource
26.02.2007 10:34:09 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 1094 ms
26.02.2007 10:34:13 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina stopServer
SCHWERWIEGEND: Catalina.stop: 
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.connect(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.Socket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.stopServer(Catalina.java:394)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.stopServer(Bootstrap.java:324)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:415)
26.02.2007 10:34:13 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11BaseProtocol pause
INFO: Pausing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080

Die Datenbank funktioniert und ist gestartet. Habs getestet.

Allerdings ist mein Problem jetzt schon wieder anders.
Hab ein Servlet, dass einfach ne Datenbanktabelle ausgibt. Hab eine get und Post Methode überschrieben.
Ich glaub dass der Tomcat die file nicht richtig akutalisiert, da ich mal aus Spaß die Post Methode rausgemacht habe und dann die Fehlermeldung kam, dass Get nicht supported wird. Danach hab ich sie wieder reingemacht, nur kommt jetzt immer noch die Fehlermeldung, dass get nicht supported wird. 1 h vorher ging es allerdings, nur kam dann die Meldung dass nicht zum Datenbanktreiber connected werden kann. Aber wie gesagt, dann hab ich das mit den methdoen gemacht und jetzt kommt diese Meldung. 

D.h. doch dass hier immer ein älteres Servlet durchgeführt wird, als das welches in Eclipse ist.

Ich hoffe du kannst mir weiter helfen.

Gruß


----------



## HaBaLeS (28. Feb 2007)

2 Fehlerquellen fallen mir hier auf  anhieb ein:


1. Du startest den Tomcat schon nach deinen Änderungen im Code jedesmal neu oder ? Der kommt mit Hot Replacement nicht sonderlich gut klar.

2.  Dein Eclipse compiliert nicht nach  <appinstallpath>/WEB-INF/classes/<packagename>/<java-klasse> 



Kannst du mit nem Debugger umgehen? Schau einfach mal was er in dem Servlet macht.


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2007)

Ja ich starte den immer neu. Also Hot Replacement klappt nicht. Wobei das ja klappen müsste, sonst hätte ich ja nicht das WTP installiert.

Und du hast recht er kompilliert nicht in das Verzeichnis.

Aber was soll ich mit dem Debug Modus anfangen?

Kann das nicht irgendwie an den Eclipseeinstellungen selbst liegen?

Gruß


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2007)

Also ich hab das gleiche jetzt mit NetBeans gemacht und hier kommt nur der Fehler:

Couldn't load database driver: com.mysql.jdbc.Driver

D.h. hier findet wohl Deployment statt.

Allerdings stimmt die Connection und der Treiber und all das, da es ja schon mal geklappt hat.

Folglich ist das Problem hier nicht so wild.

Könnt ihr mir hier helfen.

Gruß


----------



## HaBaLeS (28. Feb 2007)

Der MysqlTreiber liegt vielleicht nicht im classpath der Webapplication.

<appinstallpath>/WEB-INF/lib/ hier müsste ein "mysql-connector-java-x.x.x.-stable-bin.jar" liegen. Zumindest sowas ähnliches.


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2007)

Hi,

ne daran liegt es auch net, leider net. Mann ich verzweifel hier grad. Das kann doch net sein.

Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## HaBaLeS (28. Feb 2007)

Für mehr Hilfe bitte mehr Logs/Code Posten


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2007)

Servus,

also die einzige aussagefähige Logfile ist wohl die Netbeans logfile.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>Log Session: Wednesday, February 28, 2007 3:42:53 PM CET
>System Info: 
  Product Version         = NetBeans IDE 5.5 (Build 200612070100)
  Operating System        = Windows XP version 5.1 running on x86
  Java; VM; Vendor; Home  = 1.6.0; Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 1.6.0-b105; Sun Microsystems Inc.; N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre
  System Locale; Encoding = de_DE (nb); Cp1252
  Home Dir.; Current Dir. = N:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Dominic; E:\NetBeans
  Installation; User Dir. = E:\NetBeans\nb5.5;E:\NetBeans\ide7;E:\NetBeans\enterprise3;E:\NetBeans\harness;E:\NetBeans\platform6; N:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Dominic\.netbeans\5.5
  Boot & Ext. Classpath   = N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\resources.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\rt.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\sunrsasign.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\jsse.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\jce.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\charsets.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\classes;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\dnsns.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\localedata.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\sunjce_provider.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\sunmscapi.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\sunpkcs11.jar
  Application Classpath   = E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\boot.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\org-openide-modules.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\org-openide-util.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\boot_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\boot_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\boot_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-modules_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-modules_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-modules_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-util_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-util_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-util_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\swing-l10n_pt_BR.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\lib\dt.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\lib\tools.jar
  Startup Classpath       = E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\core.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\org-openide-filesystems.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\core_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\core_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\core_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\org-openide-filesystems_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\org-openide-filesystems_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\org-openide-filesystems_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\org-netbeans-upgrader.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\core_nb.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\core_nb_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\core_nb_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\core_nb_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\org-netbeans-upgrader_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\org-netbeans-upgrader_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\org-netbeans-upgrader_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\ide7\core\org-netbeans-modules-utilities-cli.jar
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Turning on modules:
	org.openide.util [6.8.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.modules [6.5.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.awt [6.7.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.filesystems [6.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.queries/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.options [6.4.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.dialogs [6.5.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.nodes [6.7.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.explorer [6.5.22 1 200612070100]
	org.openide.windows [6.5.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.text [6.9.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.actions [6.5.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.loaders [5.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.projectapi/1 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.progress/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.projectuiapi/1 [1.13.22.5 5 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.project.ant/1 [1.12.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.blueprints/1 [1.10.21 200612070100]
	org.openide.io [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.execution [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.java/1 [1.10.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.platform/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.bootstrap/1 [2.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.startup/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.swing.plaf [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core/2 [3.2.22.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.javahelp/1 [2.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.mimelookup/1 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.util/1 [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.fold/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.lib/1 [1.9.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.diff/1 [1.15.22.42 42 200612070100]
	javax.jmi.reflect/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.mdr/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	javax.jmi.model/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.jmiutils/1 [1.5.22.2 2 200612070100]
	org.openide.src [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.settings/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	org.openidex.util/3 [3.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor/3 [1.26.22.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.completion/1 [1.6.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.codetemplates/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.jmi.javamodel/2 [1.21.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.editor.lib/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.classfile/1 [1.18.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.mdr/1 [1.5.22.2.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.javacore/1 [1.18.22.2.2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.editor/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.hints/1 [1.9.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.hints/1 [1.10.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.ui/1 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.libs.formlayout/1 [1.2.22 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.options.api/0 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.jdesktop.layout/1 [1.3.23 1.0 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.xml/1 [1.13.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.spi.navigator/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.output2/1 [1.7.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.execution/1 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.apache.tools.ant.module/3 [3.24.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.ant.freeform/1 [1.11.2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.clazz/1 [1.19.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.servletapi/1 [1.10.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.project.libraries/1 [1.13.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.schema2beans/1 [1.15.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.errorstripe.api/1 [2.2.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java/1 [1.25.22.2.2.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.metadata [1.0.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.web.webmodule [1.7.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.core/2 [1.12.21.4 4 200612070100]
	org.apache.xml.resolver [1.1.21 1.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.catalog/2 [1.11.21.4.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.masterfs/1 [1.8.24 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.favorites/1 [1.11.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.projectui [1.7.22.5 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.project/1 [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.libs.xerces/1 [1.8.23 2.8.0 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.dd/1 [1.8.21.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.api.ejbmodule [1.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.multiview/1 [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.multiview/1 [1.5.21.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.refactoring/1 [1.21.22.3.2 3 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.debugger/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.spi.viewmodel/2 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.debugger.jpda/2 [2.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.db/0 [1.19.21.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.dbschema/1 [1.8.21.3.4 3 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.settings/1 [1.10.33 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2eeapis/1 [1.7.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2eeserver/4 [1.20.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.persistenceapi/1 [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.dbapi [1.2.21.4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.junit/2 [2.19.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.common/1 [1.11.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.persistence [1.1.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.dd.webservice [1.4.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ejbcore [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ddloaders/1 [1.7.21.2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.httpserver/2 [2.6.21.42 42 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.monitor/1 [1.16.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.ant.grammar/1 [1.14.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.jaxrpc16/1 [1.3.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.structure/1 [1.12.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.text/2 [1.12.21.4.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.xam/1 [1.1.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.xdm/1 [1.1.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.registry [1.4.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.tax/2 [1.12.21.4.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.ant [2.30.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.spi.debugger.ui/1 [2.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.debugger.jpda/2 [1.16.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.debugger.jpda.ui/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.debugger.jpda.ant [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.ant.browsetask [1.11.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.project [1.12.23.6.4 6 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.refactoring [1.3.23.6 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.settings.storage/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.autoupdate/1 [2.16.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.options.editor/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.welcome/1 [1.10.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.schema/1 [1.12.21.4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.websvcapi [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.jaxws20/1 [1.1.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.retriever/1 [1.0.11 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.jaxwsmodel/1 [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.clientapi [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.j2seproject [1.6.22.42 42 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.jaxwsapi [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.servletjspapi/1 [1.0.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.libs.glassfish_logging/1 [1.0.11 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.jspparser/2 [2.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.project [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.html.editor.lib/1 [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.html.editor/1 [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.image/1 [1.17.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.errorstripe/2 [2.2.22.1.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.swing.tabcontrol [1.6.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.windows/2 [2.7.22.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.extbrowser/1 [1.10.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ejbjarproject [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.versioning/1 [1.3.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.derby [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.ant.debugger/1 [1.7.22.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.schema.model/1 [1.1.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.wsdl.model/1 [1.1.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.plain.lib/1 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.core.syntax/1 [1.23.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.spi.palette/1 [1.6.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.core/1 [1.26.21.42.2 42 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.javadoc/1 [1.18.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.updatecenters/1 [1.6.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.j2seplatform/1 [1.6.22.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.sun.dd/1 [1.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.sun.appsrv/1 [1.4.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.sun.ddui/1 [1.7.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.sun.appsrv81/1 [1.2.21.1.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.platform/1 [1.4.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.properties/1 [1.17.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.i18n/1 [1.20.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.tomcat5/1 [1.8.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.debug/1 [1.4.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.lib.cvsclient/1 [1.14.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.libs.jsch/1 [1.4.22 0.1.24 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.versioning.system.cvss/1 [1.7.22.1.42.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.genericserver [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xsl/1 [1.12.21.4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.clientproject [1.0.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.core [1.6.21.1.4 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.customization [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.archive [1.0.29 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.tasklistapi/1 [1.20.22.7 7 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.tasklist.core/2 [1.37.22.16.7 16 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.suggestions_framework/2 [1.15.22.9.16.7 9 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.tasklist.docscan/2 [1.23.22.9.16.7 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.tomcat5.bundled/1 [1.6.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.freeform/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.freeform [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.db.core [1.3.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.db.sql.editor [1.3.21.4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.weblogic9/1 [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.examples/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.navigation/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.earproject [1.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.defaults/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ant [1.8.21.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.samples [1.0.11 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.tools/2 [1.12.21.4.4.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ejbfreeform [1.7.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.dev/1 [1.6.21.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.css/2 [1.12.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.toplinklib/1 [2.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.debug/1 [2.9.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.form/2 [1.19.22 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.jsf/1 [1.3.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.utilities/1 [1.21.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.utilities.project/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.properties.syntax/1 [1.17.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.usersguide/1 [1.19.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.ide/1 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.bookmarks/1 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.beans/1 [1.17.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.verification [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.feedreader/1 [1.3.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.examples/1 [1.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.i18n.form/2 [1.18.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.jboss4/1 [1.5.21.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.upgrader [4.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.html/1 [1.20.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.struts/1 [1.3.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.plain/1 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.jstl11/1 [2.7.21 1.1.2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.refactoring/1 [1.6.21.1.42.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.paintapp [1.0.22 200612070100]
Warning: use of system property netbeans.home in org.netbeans.modules.project.libraries.LibrariesStorage has been obsoleted in favor of InstalledFileLocator
Using 'jar:file:/N:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0/src.zip!/1.6' pre-parsed database!
Using 'jar:file:/N:/Programme/Java/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/rt.jar!/' pre-parsed database!
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 3:47 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(JdbcOdbc.java:6957)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(JdbcOdbc.java:7114)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(JdbcOdbc.java:3073)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(JdbcOdbcConnection.java:323)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver.connect(JdbcOdbcDriver.java:174)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 3:48 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 3:48 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 3:49 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 3:49 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 3:49 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 3:49 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 3:50 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Illegal connection port value '<PORT>'
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2547)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:00 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Illegal connection port value '<PORT>'
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2547)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:00 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Illegal connection port value '<3306>'
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2547)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:00 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Illegal connection port value '<3306>'
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2547)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:01 PM on Feb 28, 2007
com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 
** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 
java.net.UnknownHostException
MESSAGE: root
STACKTRACE:
[catch]java.net.UnknownHostException: root
	at java.net.Inet4AddressImpl.lookupAllHostAddr(Native Method)
	at java.net.InetAddress$1.lookupAllHostAddr(InetAddress.java:849)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAddressFromNameService(InetAddress.java:1183)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1136)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1109)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(InetAddress.java:1072)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:137)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:284)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2555)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
** END NESTED EXCEPTION **
Last packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago.
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2621)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:01 PM on Feb 28, 2007
com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 
** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 
java.net.UnknownHostException
MESSAGE: root
STACKTRACE:
[catch]java.net.UnknownHostException: root
	at java.net.Inet4AddressImpl.lookupAllHostAddr(Native Method)
	at java.net.InetAddress$1.lookupAllHostAddr(InetAddress.java:849)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAddressFromNameService(InetAddress.java:1183)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1136)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1109)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(InetAddress.java:1072)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:137)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:284)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2555)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
** END NESTED EXCEPTION **
Last packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago.
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2621)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:01 PM on Feb 28, 2007
com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception: 
** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION ** 
java.net.UnknownHostException
MESSAGE: root
STACKTRACE:
[catch]java.net.UnknownHostException: root
	at java.net.Inet4AddressImpl.lookupAllHostAddr(Native Method)
	at java.net.InetAddress$1.lookupAllHostAddr(InetAddress.java:849)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAddressFromNameService(InetAddress.java:1183)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1136)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName0(InetAddress.java:1109)
	at java.net.InetAddress.getAllByName(InetAddress.java:1072)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.StandardSocketFactory.connect(StandardSocketFactory.java:137)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.<init>(MysqlIO.java:284)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2555)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
** END NESTED EXCEPTION **
Last packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago.
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2621)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1485)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:01 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:02 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:02 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(JdbcOdbc.java:6957)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(JdbcOdbc.java:7114)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(JdbcOdbc.java:3073)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(JdbcOdbcConnection.java:323)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver.connect(JdbcOdbcDriver.java:174)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:02 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(JdbcOdbc.java:6957)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(JdbcOdbc.java:7114)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(JdbcOdbc.java:3073)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(JdbcOdbcConnection.java:323)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver.connect(JdbcOdbcDriver.java:174)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:02 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:03 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:04 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Unable to find a suitable driver
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.createDriverNotFoundException(DbDriverManager.java:250)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:104)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
*********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:04 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Incorrect database name ''
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.checkErrorPacket(MysqlIO.java:2928)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.sendCommand(MysqlIO.java:1571)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.MysqlIO.sqlQueryDirect(MysqlIO.java:1666)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.execSQL(Connection.java:2988)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.execSQL(Connection.java:2917)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Statement.executeQuery(Statement.java:824)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.DatabaseMetaData$9.forEach(DatabaseMetaData.java:4453)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.DatabaseMetaData$IterateBlock.doForAll(DatabaseMetaData.java:79)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.DatabaseMetaData.getTables(DatabaseMetaData.java:4440)
	at org.netbeans.lib.ddl.impl.DriverSpecification.getTables(DriverSpecification.java:115)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.dbschema.jdbcimpl.wizard.DBSchemaTablesPanel$8.handle(DBSchemaTablesPanel.java:225)
	at org.netbeans.modules.dbschema.jdbcimpl.wizard.DBSchemaTablesPanel.invokeHandlers(DBSchemaTablesPanel.java:344)
	at org.netbeans.modules.dbschema.jdbcimpl.wizard.DBSchemaTablesPanel.access$1600(DBSchemaTablesPanel.java:47)
	at org.netbeans.modules.dbschema.jdbcimpl.wizard.DBSchemaTablesPanel$9.run(DBSchemaTablesPanel.java:295)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:06 PM on Feb 28, 2007
org.netbeans.api.db.explorer.DatabaseException: connection already exists
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.infos.RootNodeInfo.addConnection(RootNodeInfo.java:102)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.actions.ConnectUsingDriverAction$NewConnectionDialogDisplayer$4.actionPerformed(ConnectUsingDriverAction.java:263)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter$ButtonListener.actionPerformed(NbPresenter.java:1082)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(BasicButtonListener.java:236)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6038)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3260)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:5803)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2058)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4410)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2116)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4240)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4322)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3986)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3916)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2102)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2429)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4240)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:599)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:273)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:183)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:177)
	at java.awt.Dialog$1.run(Dialog.java:1039)
	at java.awt.Dialog$3.run(Dialog.java:1091)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.awt.Dialog.show(Dialog.java:1089)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.superShow(NbPresenter.java:816)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.doShow(NbPresenter.java:859)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.run(NbPresenter.java:847)
	at org.openide.util.Mutex.doEventAccess(Mutex.java:1178)
	at org.openide.util.Mutex.readAccess(Mutex.java:215)
	at org.netbeans.core.windows.services.NbPresenter.show(NbPresenter.java:832)
	at java.awt.Component.show(Component.java:1419)
	at java.awt.Component.setVisible(Component.java:1372)
	at java.awt.Window.setVisible(Window.java:801)
	at java.awt.Dialog.setVisible(Dialog.java:979)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.dlg.ConnectionDialog.setVisible(ConnectionDialog.java:120)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.actions.ConnectUsingDriverAction$NewConnectionDialogDisplayer.showDialog(ConnectUsingDriverAction.java:299)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.actions.ConnectUsingDriverAction$NewConnectionDialogDisplayer.showDialog(ConnectUsingDriverAction.java:97)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.actions.ConnectUsingDriverAction.performAction(ConnectUsingDriverAction.java:86)
	at org.openide.util.actions.NodeAction$DelegateAction$1.run(NodeAction.java:537)
	at org.netbeans.modules.openide.util.ActionsBridge.doPerformAction(ActionsBridge.java:53)
	at org.openide.util.actions.NodeAction$DelegateAction.actionPerformed(NodeAction.java:533)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1995)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2318)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:387)
	at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:242)
	at javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:357)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1170)
	at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1211)
	at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6038)
	at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3260)
	at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:5803)
	at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2058)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4410)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2116)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4240)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4322)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:3986)
	at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:3916)
	at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2102)
	at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2429)
	at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4240)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:599)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:273)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:183)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:173)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:168)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:160)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:121)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>Log Session: Wednesday, February 28, 2007 4:52:48 PM CET
>System Info: 
  Product Version         = NetBeans IDE 5.5 (Build 200612070100)
  Operating System        = Windows XP version 5.1 running on x86
  Java; VM; Vendor; Home  = 1.6.0; Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM 1.6.0-b105; Sun Microsystems Inc.; N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre
  System Locale; Encoding = de_DE (nb); Cp1252
  Home Dir.; Current Dir. = N:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Dominic; E:\NetBeans
  Installation; User Dir. = E:\NetBeans\nb5.5;E:\NetBeans\ide7;E:\NetBeans\enterprise3;E:\NetBeans\harness;E:\NetBeans\platform6; N:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Dominic\.netbeans\5.5
  Boot & Ext. Classpath   = N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\resources.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\rt.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\sunrsasign.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\jsse.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\jce.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\charsets.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\classes;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\dnsns.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\localedata.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\sunjce_provider.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\sunmscapi.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\jre\lib\ext\sunpkcs11.jar
  Application Classpath   = E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\boot.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\org-openide-modules.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\org-openide-util.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\boot_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\boot_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\boot_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-modules_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-modules_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-modules_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-util_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-util_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\org-openide-util_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\lib\locale\swing-l10n_pt_BR.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\lib\dt.jar;N:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\lib\tools.jar
  Startup Classpath       = E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\core.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\org-openide-filesystems.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\core_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\core_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\core_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\org-openide-filesystems_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\org-openide-filesystems_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\platform6\core\locale\org-openide-filesystems_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\org-netbeans-upgrader.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\core_nb.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\core_nb_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\core_nb_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\core_nb_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\org-netbeans-upgrader_ja.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\org-netbeans-upgrader_pt_BR.jar;E:\NetBeans\nb5.5\core\locale\org-netbeans-upgrader_zh_CN.jar;E:\NetBeans\ide7\core\org-netbeans-modules-utilities-cli.jar
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Turning on modules:
	org.openide.util [6.8.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.modules [6.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.schema2beans/1 [1.15.21 200612070100]
	org.openide.awt [6.7.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.filesystems [6.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.debugger/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.options [6.4.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.dialogs [6.5.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.nodes [6.7.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.explorer [6.5.22 1 200612070100]
	org.openide.windows [6.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.spi.viewmodel/2 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.debugger.jpda/2 [2.4.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.io [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.text [6.9.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.actions [6.5.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.loaders [5.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.xml/1 [1.13.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.libs.xerces/1 [1.8.23 2.8.0 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.queries/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.projectapi/1 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.progress/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.projectuiapi/1 [1.13.22.5 5 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.project.libraries/1 [1.13.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.execution [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.bootstrap/1 [2.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.startup/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.swing.plaf [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core/2 [3.2.22.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.settings/1 [1.10.33 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.java/1 [1.10.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.platform/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2eeapis/1 [1.7.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2eeserver/4 [1.20.21.1 1 200612070100]
	javax.jmi.reflect/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.mdr/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	javax.jmi.model/1 [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.jmiutils/1 [1.5.22.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.jmi.javamodel/2 [1.21.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.classfile/1 [1.18.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.mdr/1 [1.5.22.2.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.javacore/1 [1.18.22.2.2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.metadata [1.0.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.api.web.webmodule [1.7.21 200612070100]
	org.openidex.util/3 [3.9.22 200612070100]
	org.openide.src [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.errorstripe.api/1 [2.2.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java/1 [1.25.22.2.2.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.project.ant/1 [1.12.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.output2/1 [1.7.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.execution/1 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.ui/1 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.spi.navigator/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.core/2 [1.12.21.4 4 200612070100]
	org.apache.xml.resolver [1.1.21 1.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.catalog/2 [1.11.21.4.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.masterfs/1 [1.8.24 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.favorites/1 [1.11.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.projectui [1.7.22.5 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.libs.formlayout/1 [1.2.22 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.options.api/0 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.jdesktop.layout/1 [1.3.23 1.0 200612070100]
	org.apache.tools.ant.module/3 [3.24.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.project/1 [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.dd/1 [1.8.21.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.javahelp/1 [2.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.db/0 [1.19.21.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.tomcat5/1 [1.8.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.tomcat5.bundled/1 [1.6.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.libs.glassfish_logging/1 [1.0.11 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.examples/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.ant.freeform/1 [1.11.2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.freeform/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.api.ejbmodule [1.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.dd.webservice [1.4.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.websvcapi [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.mimelookup/1 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.util/1 [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.fold/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.lib/1 [1.9.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.editor.lib/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.settings/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor/3 [1.26.22.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.completion/1 [1.6.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.codetemplates/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.editor/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.common/1 [1.11.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ejbfreeform [1.7.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.tax/2 [1.12.21.4.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.ant [2.30.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.multiview/1 [1.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.junit/2 [2.19.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.spi.debugger.ui/1 [2.8.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.debugger.jpda/2 [1.16.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.debugger.jpda.ui/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.debugger.jpda.ant [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.ant.browsetask [1.11.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.project [1.12.23.6.4 6 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.persistenceapi/1 [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.dbschema/1 [1.8.21.3.4 3 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.dbapi [1.2.21.4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.multiview/1 [1.5.21.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.hints/1 [1.9.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.persistence [1.1.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.jaxws20/1 [1.1.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.structure/1 [1.12.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.text/2 [1.12.21.4.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.xam/1 [1.1.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.retriever/1 [1.0.11 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.jaxwsmodel/1 [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.refactoring/1 [1.21.22.3.2 3 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ejbcore [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.jaxwsapi [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.clientapi [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ejbjarproject [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.usersguide/1 [1.19.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.defaults/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.ant.grammar/1 [1.14.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.xdm/1 [1.1.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.javadoc/1 [1.18.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.servletjspapi/1 [1.0.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.jspparser/2 [2.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.project [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.freeform [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.autoupdate/1 [2.16.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.html.editor.lib/1 [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.html.editor/1 [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.jboss4/1 [1.5.21.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.schema.model/1 [1.1.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.servletapi/1 [1.10.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.httpserver/2 [2.6.21.42 42 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xsl/1 [1.12.21.4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.diff/1 [1.15.22.42 42 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.settings.storage/1 [1.4.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.debug/1 [1.4.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.tasklistapi/1 [1.20.22.7 7 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.tasklist.core/2 [1.37.22.16.7 16 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.genericserver [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.j2seproject [1.6.22.42 42 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.welcome/1 [1.10.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.clientproject [1.0.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.sun.dd/1 [1.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.earproject [1.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.suggestions_framework/2 [1.15.22.9.16.7 9 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.upgrader [4.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.platform/1 [1.4.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.verification [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.derby [1.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.db.core [1.3.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.db.sql.editor [1.3.21.4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.jstl11/1 [2.7.21 1.1.2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.weblogic9/1 [1.5.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.properties/1 [1.17.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.lib.cvsclient/1 [1.14.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.image/1 [1.17.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.ide/1 [1.9.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.spi.palette/1 [1.6.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.beans/1 [1.17.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.sun.appsrv/1 [1.4.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.i18n/1 [1.20.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.html/1 [1.20.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.bookmarks/1 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.plain.lib/1 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.core.syntax/1 [1.23.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.versioning/1 [1.3.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.sun.ddui/1 [1.7.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.sun.appsrv81/1 [1.2.21.1.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.errorstripe/2 [2.2.22.1.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.blueprints/1 [1.10.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.monitor/1 [1.16.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.updatecenters/1 [1.6.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.hints/1 [1.10.22.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.libs.jsch/1 [1.4.22 0.1.24 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.refactoring [1.3.23.6 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.utilities/1 [1.21.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.utilities.project/1 [1.5.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.clazz/1 [1.19.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.core/1 [1.26.21.42.2 42 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.wsdl.model/1 [1.1.21 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.registry [1.4.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.core [1.6.21.1.4 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.refactoring/1 [1.6.21.1.42.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.toplinklib/1 [2.7.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.form/2 [1.19.22 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.i18n.form/2 [1.18.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.schema/1 [1.12.21.4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.options.editor/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.struts/1 [1.3.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.css/2 [1.12.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ant [1.8.21.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.examples/1 [1.6.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.versioning.system.cvss/1 [1.7.22.1.42.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.paintapp [1.0.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.customization [1.0.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.extbrowser/1 [1.10.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.navigation/1 [1.2.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.apisupport.feedreader/1 [1.3.23 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.editor.plain/1 [1.3.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.tasklist.docscan/2 [1.23.22.9.16.7 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.jaxrpc16/1 [1.3.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.xml.tools/2 [1.12.21.4.4.4 4 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.archive [1.0.29 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.java.j2seplatform/1 [1.6.22.2 2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.samples [1.0.11 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.swing.tabcontrol [1.6.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.core.windows/2 [2.7.22.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.websvc.dev/1 [1.6.21.1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.jsf/1 [1.3.21.1 1 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.j2ee.ddloaders/1 [1.7.21.2 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.web.debug/1 [2.9.21 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.properties.syntax/1 [1.17.22 200612070100]
	org.netbeans.modules.ant.debugger/1 [1.7.22.1 200612070100]
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 5:02 PM on Feb 28, 2007
Annotation: Cannot delete file mysql-connector-java-3.1.12-bin.jar in N:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Dominic/WebShop/build/web.
org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.filebasedfs.utils.FSException: Cannot delete file mysql-connector-java-3.1.12-bin.jar in N:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/Dominic/WebShop/build/web.
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.filebasedfs.utils.FSException.io(FSException.java:112)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.filebasedfs.fileobjects.BaseFileObj.delete(BaseFileObj.java:429)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.MasterFileObject$AtomicAction.delete(MasterFileObject.java:1147)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.MasterFileObject$AtomicAction.run(MasterFileObject.java:1088)
	at org.openide.filesystems.EventControl.runAtomicAction(EventControl.java:102)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileSystem.runAtomicAction(FileSystem.java:456)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.MasterFileObject$AtomicAction.delete(MasterFileObject.java:1042)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.MasterFileObject.delete(MasterFileObject.java:480)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileObject.delete(FileObject.java:327)
	at org.netbeans.modules.web.project.WebProject$CopyOnSaveSupport.handleDeleteFileInDestDir(WebProject.java:1090)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.web.project.WebProject$CopyOnSaveSupport.fileDeleted(WebProject.java:1063)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FCLSupport.dispatchEvent(FCLSupport.java:93)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FCLSupport.dispatchEvent(FCLSupport.java:70)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileObject$ED.dispatch(FileObject.java:841)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileSystem$EventDispatcher.run(FileSystem.java:861)
	at org.openide.filesystems.EventControl.dispatchEvent(EventControl.java:59)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileSystem.dispatchEvent(FileSystem.java:491)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileObject.dispatchEvent(FileObject.java:437)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileObject.fireFileDeletedEvent(FileObject.java:413)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.MasterFileObject.access$700(MasterFileObject.java:46)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.MasterFileObject$FileChangeListenerImpl.fileDeleted(MasterFileObject.java:920)
	at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor10.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.openide.util.WeakListenerImpl$ProxyListener.invoke(WeakListenerImpl.java:416)
	at $Proxy1.fileDeleted(Unknown Source)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FCLSupport.dispatchEvent(FCLSupport.java:93)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileObject$ED.dispatch(FileObject.java:807)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileSystem$EventDispatcher.run(FileSystem.java:861)
	at org.openide.filesystems.EventControl.dispatchEvent(EventControl.java:59)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileSystem.dispatchEvent(FileSystem.java:491)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileObject.dispatchEvent(FileObject.java:437)
	at org.openide.filesystems.FileObject.fireFileDeletedEvent(FileObject.java:413)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.filebasedfs.fileobjects.BaseFileObj.fireFileDeletedEvent(BaseFileObj.java:370)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.filebasedfs.fileobjects.FileObj.refresh(FileObj.java:207)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.filebasedfs.fileobjects.FileObj.refresh(FileObj.java:216)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.filebasedfs.fileobjects.FileObjectFactory.refreshAll(FileObjectFactory.java:140)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.filebasedfs.FileBasedFileSystem.refresh(FileBasedFileSystem.java:132)
	at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.MasterFileSystem.refresh(MasterFileSystem.java:208)
	at org.netbeans.core.ui.warmup.MenuWarmUpTask$NbWindowsAdapter.run(MenuWarmUpTask.java:126)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 5:14 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Illegal connection port value '<PORT>'
	at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:910)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2731)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1553)
	at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
	at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
[catch] at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DatabaseConnection$2.run(DatabaseConnection.java:500)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Task.run(RequestProcessor.java:499)
	at org.openide.util.RequestProcessor$Processor.run(RequestProcessor.java:932)

Also hier steht ja was von illegal connection port value, aber du kennst dich da besser aus, denke ich.
Aber ich muss nochmal danke sagen, da du der einzige bist der mir hier hilft.

Gruß


----------



## HaBaLeS (28. Feb 2007)

Am besten Schaust du mal Hier (FAQ zu JDBC) rein, ob deine JDBC Connect  URL richtig ist. 



Ich hab in deinem Logfile gesehen, das er auf den host root versucht zu verbinden, das ist sicherlich falsch, das müsste localhost sein. 


```
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 4:01 PM on Feb 28, 2007
com.mysql.jdbc.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure due to underlying exception:
** BEGIN NESTED EXCEPTION **
java.net.UnknownHostException
MESSAGE: root
STACKTRACE:
[catch]java.net.UnknownHostException: root
at java.net.Inet4AddressImpl.lookupAllHostAddr(Native Method)
at java.net.InetAddress$1.lookupAllHostAddr(InetAddress.java:849)
at java.net.InetAddress.getAddressFromNameService(InetAddress.java:1183)
```


Hier hast du den Port auf dem die Mysql läuft nicht angegeben. Sondern <PORT> im Code stehen lassen. (Falls du nichts verändet hast müsste es 3306 sein)


```
INFORMATIONAL *********** Exception occurred ************ at 5:14 PM on Feb 28, 2007
java.sql.SQLException: Illegal connection port value '<PORT>'
at com.mysql.jdbc.SQLError.createSQLException(SQLError.java:910)
at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.createNewIO(Connection.java:2731)
at com.mysql.jdbc.Connection.<init>(Connection.java:1553)
at com.mysql.jdbc.NonRegisteringDriver.connect(NonRegisteringDriver.java:266)
at org.netbeans.modules.db.explorer.DbDriverManager.getConnection(DbDriverManager.java:99)
```



Versuch doch erstmal mit dem Code im Tutorial eine Verbindung zur DB herzustellen. Wenn das klappt, bau das ganze in Dein Servlet ein.

Ausserdem solltest du dein Servlet mal ohne DB Testen, um sicher zu stellen, das das Servlet richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Guest (28. Feb 2007)

Servus,

also ich danke dir nochmal, aber das war nicht das Problem, mit root und port. Das hatte ich auch richtig. Da stimmte wohl einfach die Logfile nicht.

Allerdings hab ich das Problem jetzt gelöst. Ich dachte wenn ich die DB-Verbindung einstelle, dann wird der Conector von alleine in den Classpatch integriert. Dem war aber nicht so. Hab in jetzt nochmal extra eingebunden und jetzt klappt es endlich. Unglaublich. Warum das aber nicht unter Eclipse läuft, verstehe ich immer noch net. Aber egal irgendwie ist NetBeans so oder so viel schneller.

Also ich danke dir für die Mühe die du gehabt hast. 

Nach Tagen der Verzweiflung ist das Problem endlich gelöst.

Gruß


----------

